# Educator vs Dogtra



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Thinking about introducing pup to e collar basics later this year. Just curious.

I like the look of Dogtra handsfree units as I have inlaws of the PETA brigade who thought simply training your dog was bordering on animal cruelty, so..


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I cant speak to the quality of the handsfree units but we are enjoying our original Dogtra 3 years on without issues. I had initially chosen for water resistance and distance. It still holds charge well but pretty much the pager is the only function in active use.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Educator make a similar "handsfree" kit, but it's currently limited to 1/2 mile range.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

800m still seems like a lot.
This new trainer said either Educator or Dogtra.. Educator is more like a sting whereas Dogtra is more like a punch on the arm?


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

I personally would not choose the unit based on their range. I have both and have used both on multiple dogs. They are both excellent units. The Educator receiver is smaller and much lighter. And for a GSD with sensitive skin, you can replace the standard contacts with comfort wings which offers better contact through the neck fur. 
The Dogtra receiver is bigger and heavier. For sensitive skin, there is a comfort pad but it's still similar to the standard contacts.

The biggest difference is how each unit gives the stim at lower levels. I have never bench tested the stim hit at lower levels but some say the Dogtra offers smoother stims and more gradual and more consistent.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I own both Educator and Dogtra ecollars. Both units are older - I got the Dogtra in 2010 and the Educator in 2014. I prefer the Dogtra. I briefly described my experience in this recent thread: Intro to eCollar - resources. I replaced the batteries in the old Dogtra unit and it is now working like new (even better as I replaced the contact points with the Educator Winged Soft Comfort Pad). The Educator remains a paperweight as I have not found replacement batteries for it.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

jmdjack said:


> I own both Educator and Dogtra ecollars. Both units are older - I got the Dogtra in 2010 and the Educator in 2014. I prefer the Dogtra. I briefly described my experience in this recent thread: Intro to eCollar - resources. I replaced the batteries in the old Dogtra unit and it is now working like new (even better as I replaced the contact points with the Educator Winged Soft Comfort Pad). The Educator remains a paperweight as I have not found replacement batteries for it.


Which Educator comfort wing is available for the Dogtra receiver?


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Dogtra 1900S handsfree purchased. Cheers all.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Roscoe618 said:


> Which Educator comfort wing is available for the Dogtra receiver?


I purchased this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QB8R89C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I wouldn't say it is "available" for a Dogtra receiver as it is made for Educator collars, it just happens to fit my unit (1900NCP). I ordered through Amazon Prime in case it didn't fit and I had to return it. I was told by Dogtra that their comfort fin would not fit my particular collar.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

jmdjack said:


> I purchased this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QB8R89C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I wouldn't say it is "available" for a Dogtra receiver as it is made for Educator collars, it just happens to fit my unit (1900NCP). I ordered through Amazon Prime in case it didn't fit and I had to return it. I was told by Dogtra that their comfort fin would not fit my particular collar.


This looks like a Victorian sex gadget.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

jmdjack said:


> I purchased this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QB8R89C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I wouldn't say it is "available" for a Dogtra receiver as it is made for Educator collars, it just happens to fit my unit (1900NCP). I ordered through Amazon Prime in case it didn't fit and I had to return it. I was told by Dogtra that their comfort fin would not fit my particular collar.


Thank you for the link. I use this one on the Educator receiver. It will not fit on the Dogtra 1900s receiver.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Roscoe618 said:


> I personally would not choose the unit based on their range. I have both and have used both on multiple dogs. They are both excellent units. The Educator receiver is smaller and much lighter. And for a GSD with sensitive skin, you can replace the standard contacts with comfort wings which offers better contact through the neck fur.
> The Dogtra receiver is bigger and heavier. For sensitive skin, there is a comfort pad but it's still similar to the standard contacts.
> 
> The biggest difference is how each unit gives the stim at lower levels. I have never bench tested the stim hit at lower levels but some say the Dogtra offers smoother stims and more gradual and more consistent.


There are wings available for the Dogtra units as well.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

jmdjack said:


> I purchased this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QB8R89C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I wouldn't say it is "available" for a Dogtra receiver as it is made for Educator collars, it just happens to fit my unit (1900NCP). I ordered through Amazon Prime in case it didn't fit and I had to return it. I was told by Dogtra that their comfort fin would not fit my particular collar.


The 1900 collars will take the wings, but you have to twist them a bit to charge the unit.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I have used Dogtra 1900 collars forever. I like the transmitter and I'm used to it. Educator makes nice collars as well but things aren't where they belong in my crayon eater brain, and my Dogtra collars have never failed me.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

David Winners said:


> There are wings available for the Dogtra units as well.


Yes, I have them. They are called enhanced contacts I think, but it's not a single piece like for the Educator and a bit more flimsy.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

David Winners said:


> I have used Dogtra 1900 collars forever. I like the transmitter and I'm used to it. Educator makes nice collars as well but things aren't where they belong in my crayon eater brain, and my Dogtra collars have never failed me.


That is a big part of it for me. I prefer the Dogtra transmitter and the way it functions. To me, the Educator is a bit fiddly in comparison and I never liked the shape of the transmitter. Also, I experienced some glitches with the Educator, primarily with the second receiver (I have a K9 402TS). Finally, it bothers me that Educator does not support "older" collars that use NIMH batteries. 

On the flip side, the receiver for the old Dogtra 1900NCP is huge in comparison to the Educator. I never really noticed before with my past GSDs, but the current dog is smaller (55 lbs and looks lighter than that) and has a short, tight coat. The Dogtra receiver looks like she's got a lunch box strapped to her neck.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have the Educator 900PE. Have had it for about 6 years. I had to get a replacement battery for it (easy buy from Educator). I picked up an extra battery for the transmitter and collar just in case I need it. The battery wire had broken, not sure how that could have happened. To trouble shoot the problem I emailed them and got a response from the company owner. Love the customer service. I don't like the round remotes...which is why I went with the 900PE. The only thing I don't like about the unit is the way you program it. It is very clunky and non intuitive. And, the program button is right next to the power button. I have on several occasions pushed the program button instead and screwed things up. I don't travel without the owners manual because I still have to refer to it to program the thing. 

If the dogtra is easier to program that would be a big buying point for me.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know what I would program on the Dogtra unless you can link the receiver to different transmitters. All functions are available at all times.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

Just a quick clarification from what I said in a previous post. The comfort Wing contacts from the Mini Educator receiver DOES fit and work on the Dogtra 1900s receiver. Dogtra does offer "Enhanced wing contacts" , but the Educator "Wing" is more solid and sturdy in how it's bolted to the receiver.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

eddie1976E said:


> I have the Educator 900PE. Have had it for about 6 years. I had to get a replacement battery for it (easy buy from Educator). I picked up an extra battery for the transmitter and collar just in case I need it. . . .


Good move picking up extra batteries. I do not know what batteries yours takes and when you purchased them, but Educator no longer sells replacement batteries for the 402TS. I recently called and was (nicely and politely) told I am on my own to source replacement batteries. Since then, I have spent way too much time researching batteries. I believe this Dogtra battery (Amazon.com: Replacement Battery Green: Pet Supplies) will fit the receivers, but I have been unable to find a readily available replacement battery for the transmitter. At this point, I'm pretty much done.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I don't know what I would program on the Dogtra unless you can link the receiver to different transmitters. All functions are available at all times.


The program would be for what each button does. So, the vibrate for instance or continuous or the sound, turning on the light, etc. My head would spin trying to control two collars with one remote. I would never try it.


----------

